# So my concealer gave me fine lines.



## JULIA (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm 20 years old with super oily skin. Since I hit puberty everyone has told me I should consider myself lucky since I wouldn't have to suffer from severe wrinkles/fine lines thanks to my oily skin. But here I sit with crepey skin under my eyes and I can't stop fretting over it.

  	Why do I think my concealer gave me fine lines? Well, two years ago I started using Lise Watier's "portfolio" corrector/concealer wheel and around the same time I began noticing millia and fine lines under my eyes. I thought I was just a freak of nature who was aging a lot faster than the girls around me. These fine lines were pretty bad so I started doing some research and came across quite a few reviews from girls who said they too noticed this product gave them fine lines. A couple months ago I stopped using portfolio (it's a horrible product) and am now trying to repair the damage that has been done. Can I? What can I do? I've tried using coconut oil, castor oil, Estee Lauder's "night repair serum" and some other wrinkle product from EL. Really, I never used these products for more than a week and a half so maybe that's my issue.

  	HELP!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah i think you need to use the product for a little while longer to see a difference. i can't believe that product did that to you and others


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2011)

err.. there are lots of things you could try, but since you are young, why keep piling up mistakes.. you ditched the product and I really think a Dermatologist should check you out.. It could be something physical like allergies .. either to the product or something else in the product.  But either way, a Doc is best qualified to cure it.. and it can be cured.

  	best


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 16, 2011)

It´s not impossible to have fine lines around your eyes at your age, but it´s unfortunate. Here´s what can cause lines under the eyes: lack of sufficient (UVA+UVB) sun protection, rubbing the area when cleansing or applying products like eye cream or concealer, dryness.

  	A concealer itself can´t cause lines. However, it can be too drying which can cause driness-lines under your eyes (they should improve with the use of a thicker eye cream), or you´re rubbing when applying it. Unfortunately, undereye lines are hard to treat so if you happen to be stuck with them there´s no cream that will give you major improvements.

  	Plus, oily skin doesn´t make you age slower. I heard that before and considered myself lucky cause my skin is very oily too. Dry skin can LOOK older, especially if it´s dull and flaky, but the amount of sebum production has not much to do with how slow or fast skin ages.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

you need to use an eye cream for about a month in order to see a change. I know it sucks, and you want to reverse the damage now, but the skin is so delicate around the eye (more delicate than an egg shell) that it will take time.

  	I would recommend one of two products. 1. Rexaline Hydra eye zone. Helps to brighten, de puff and more important hydrate the skin. It also feel great on. Conatins Royal Jelly and Hyloronic Acid, both great humectants to plump up those fine lines!!

  	2. Philosophy's Eye Hope. Has good moisturizing properties. Good for inital signs for aging, helps to break up coagulated blood under the skin and de puff. This is the most popular eye cream in Sephoras in the US. 
  	Go into your local Sephora and ask for samples of both. Try them out, and pick one. Go from there.


----------

